# Urine lawn burns and raw



## savex389 (Mar 15, 2012)

My boerboel ALWAYS pees right outside the back door, no matter what I've tried that's where he pees. So now we have a huge, unsightly burn in our lawn. We're just on our 4th week of raw, but I'm wondering if anyone noticed a reduction of lawn burns once their dog was fully switched over to raw. If not does anyone have any advice? My husband is a lawn perfectionist and he's not loving the huge dead spot.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I will be interested to hear answers to this. Good question!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We add apple cider vinegar to our dogs' water so we dont get burn stains in the grass. So far it seems to helped some but not 100%. 

I would train him to go in one spot as well as add the ACV to his water.


----------



## savex389 (Mar 15, 2012)

We tried to train him to go in another spot, but even with him focused on a treat he'd still squat and pee right when we got out the door.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Can you carry him out to the spot you want him to go to? I know he's a big guy already.....so maybe not feasible.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Dog urine does that, raw has nothing to do with it......


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

it's not made a difference for Tobi burning the lawn... I didn't notice a huge difference when he was on ACV, he drinks lots of water as well, about the best bet is to water down the area where he potty's a lot to dilute it after he urinates.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

leash your dog when he goes out and walk him to another spot.
depending how large your yard is you could fence off an area
for him to go to the bathroom.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My Lhasa would pee right outside the door because that's as far as she could make it. We just gave up on grass in that area and turned it into a big area with mulch. If he won't go anywhere else, I would just replace the grass with mulch or river rock or pavers. Some things are just not worth it.

At my house, the dogs get the back yard and whatever is green, is green. I'm pretty sure most of it is some kind of weed but from a distance it looks like grass and it's tough enough to survive the dogs running around. The best part is that we never have to water it and we don't use any chemicals on it. If no grass grows there, I throw mulch on it or stick a shrub there and call it 'good enough'.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

perhapes you could get one of those fake grass patches to place there?


----------



## savex389 (Mar 15, 2012)

He's 90 pounds at 9 months so I'm not carrying him anywhere  Just like Chowder's pup, Winston can only make it to that spot even on a leash. Doesn't matter if I pull him, I'll be dragging him peeing. Thanks for the suggestions, I was hoping that raw would dilute the acidity in his urine. We might have to put down some river rock or some fake grass, I know they have some real looking fake grass these days...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you have another way into your back yard? Could you use a different route until your able to establish that potty spot? 

Tobi is right....raw has nothing to do with it. Most dog's urine burns grass. It doesn't mean anything is wrong with your dog....just means lawns aren't meant for dogs LOL


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Carry out a pitcher of water with you if you dilute it right away it will not burn it. Also you can put lime on it, it will change the PH from acidic to alkaline. For the spots that are already there as they grow the green grass will get higher than the dead spot, the best thing I have found to make it grow faster is run water on the spot to make sure to neutralize it then get some good top soil of which I have none of. So I go get a bag at the garden shop and put that in the lower dead spot and it seems to make it grow in faster.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rocky401 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Dog Rocks*

Hey, we had this problem of jake ruining our pride and joy (the grass patch of our garden) with his urine. Course they don't know their doing it so didn't want to give him any chemicals, so we found a company that does it naturally. They are just rocks (dog rocks) that we put in jakes water and it stops his pee killing the grass off. I think you can get them on amazon. I can't remember where we got ours but ive seen them plenty of places. Hope this helps!


----------

